# New rest and Shrinking flecthing



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I bought a new rest yesterday. Haven't got to shoot with it yet, but getting kinda anxious. ITs a NAP Quicktune2000 Drop Away. Except it is kind of fixed my own way when I put it on there. I wasn't sure if the cable was going to be long enough because the slide goes under my hand on my bow, and not abouve like it explained were to put it. Turns out it was just perfect. had like 1/2" of cable left. Hopefully it will still do its job. You guys think it will? And also, i found some QuickSpin Shrinking fletch. It's like a straw and the fletching is on it and you slide it on your arrow were you want it, dip it in boiling water, and let it dry. I started to buy a 6-pack just to try it, but I wasn't so sure if I wouldbe wasting my money. Anybody used them before?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Two potential problems I could see with the shrink wrap fletching:

What do they weigh? Could add a bit extra tail weight potentialy affecting FOC and arrow flight.

If you damage one vane, you pretty much have to tear the whole thing off rather than just the damaged vane.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Yea, i had thought about the one vane, replace all but hadnt really thought about the weight. Even with them soaking in water and them drying that would add weight. I deceid i would stick with the way i do things now and maybe even change to feathers. I kinda want to change to feathers, but on the other hadn my vanes are pretty tough. I'm kinda rough on materials anyways, so i'll probably just stick with them...


----------

